# Purina Puppy Chow



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

My puppy was started on Purina Puppy Chow by the breeder before I even got her. I didn't want to switch food due to upsetting her stomach. Once she turns 1 year I will switch her over to adult food. 

1. - How do you feel about the Purina Puppy Chow?

2. - What good adult food can you recommend for Chulita?

I would prefer something with not alot of colors or dye since I keep reading this is not good for tear stains...etc..


THX!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Good for you for asking about this and caring about your baby's health. Most folks here on SM use a premium food. Here is some info:

*Purina Puppy Chow:*
*Ingredients: *
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), pearled barley, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, animal digest, salt, egg product, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc proteinate, choline chloride, DL-Methionine, vitamin supplements (E, A, B 12, D 3), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2), niacin, brewers dried yeast, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.

Notice that the first ingredient is corn and third ingredient is also corn. The 2nd is by-products and the rest don't look so great either. 

bklynlatina:I recommend that you slowly (over 2 weeks) switch to a premium food. You won't upset her stomach if you take it slow. She will do so much better on a premium food. Her first year is so very important, so don't wait!!! Here are a couple. See the difference in the ingredients....

Here are Artemis and Innova and Royal Canin... just some of the possibilities for you that are much better than Purina. Kallie & Catcher ate Royal Canin and it was a good choice for them. They had firm stools and the kibble is very tiny and they had no trouble chewing it. They didn't like Innova and I couldn't find Artemis in my town.The ingredients in Artemis and Innova are a bit better, though than Royal Canin. Notice how they have no corn and brewers rice (cheap filler). 

*Royal Canin Small Breed Puppy Food:*
Chicken meal, chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brown rice, dried egg product, beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, brewer's yeast, salmon oil, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, rice hulls, chicory extract, salt, choline chloride, salmon meal, dried apples, dried blueberries, taurine, vitamin E supplement, brewers yeast extract (Saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles), ascorbic acid, flax seed, marigold extract, monosodium phosphate, folic acid supplement, zinc oxide, iron sulfate, manganese proteinate, biotin, sage, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, dried ginger, garlic, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, vitamin A supplement, rosemary extract, pyroxidine hydrochloride, sodium selenite, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, vitamin D3 supplement. 

*Artemis Puppy Food:*
Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Vitamin E, C and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Dried Eggs, Fish Meal, Natural Flavoring, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Fresh Potatoes, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Peas, Whole Fresh Apples, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root (Prebiotics), Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Garlic, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Chelates of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sage Extract, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermantation Soulubles (Digestive Enzyme), Enterococcus Faecium and Lactobacillus Acidophilus(Probiotics)

*Innova Puppy Food:*
Turkey, chicken, chicken meal, barley, brown rice, cottage cheese, tomatoes, hemp oil, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, potatoes, herring, apples, carrots, alfalfa sprouts, eggs, garlic, dicalcium, phosphate, eggs, garlic, dl-alpha tocopherol, sodium ascorbate, chicory root extract, freeze dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, zinc proteninate, iron protenate, carotene, niacin d-calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, pryidoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin


I use Newman's Own Organic adult food. There are a ton of good ones though. Here is some info:

Dog Food Thread: SM Dog Food Thread

*Newman's Own Organics Adult Food - Chicken & Rice:*
Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Rice, Organic Milo, Organic Oats, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Naturally Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary), Organic Carrots, Organic Potatoes, Calcium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Kelp, Parsley, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Ascorbate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Iodide, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.

*Innova Adult Kibble:*
Turkey, chicken, chicken meal, barley, brown rice, potatoes, rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), herring, apples, carrots, cottage cheese, sunflower oil, dl-calcium, phosphate, alfalfa sprouts, eggs, garlic, di-alpha tocopherol, freeze dried streptococcus faecium fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, freeze dries lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, zinc proteninate, iron protenate, beta carotene, niacin, calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, manganous proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, pryidoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 16 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Good for you for asking about this and caring about your baby's health. Most folks here on SM use a premium food. Here is some info:
> 
> Purina Puppy Chow:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o.k. I'm going to do some looking around for these name brands in the pet stores by me...which are PetSmart and PetCo. Hopefully the carry them if not I guess it wil be on line ordering for me....so you suggest I start this transition NOW with the puppy food and not wait until she is ready for adult food? 
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 16 2005, 07:10 PM
> *wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   o.k.  I'm going to do some looking around for these name brands in the pet stores by me...which are PetSmart and PetCo.  Hopefully the carry them if not I guess it wil be on line ordering for me....so you suggest I start this transition NOW with the puppy food and not wait until she is ready for adult food?
> THANKS SO MUCH
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120374*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think Petco or PetSmart carry these.







Do you have any locally owned pet boutiques that specialize in dog food???

Yes, start now... I edited my post before I saw this to say.... her first year is so important... get her on a premium food now... don't wait!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 16 2005, 08:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Petco or PetSmart carry these.







Do you have any locally owned pet boutiques that specialize in dog food???

Yes, start now... I edited my post before I saw this to say.... her first year is so important... get her on a premium food now... don't wait!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120378
[/B][/QUOTE]


OK GOT IT. I will try this one pet store I know of. I'm hoping they carry it so I can buy it ASAP if not I will have to order it on line and wait for it to come.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

O.K. I just ordered the Innova Puppy Food. You will have to help me out with how to gradually change her over to her new food...once I get it. I had to get it on line.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 16 2005, 07:57 PM
> *O.K. I just ordered the Innova Puppy Food.  You will have to help me out with how to gradually change her over to her new food...once I get it.  I had to get it on line.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120390*


[/QUOTE]

Innova is an excellent food. I believe Lexi's Mom has used it and maybe still does. Just start adding a little bit to her regular food and increase the amount every day until it is all the new food over about a two-week period. Don't hesitate to ask, though, if you have any questions.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 16 2005, 08:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innova is an excellent food. I believe Lexi's Mom has used it and maybe still does. Just start adding a little bit to her regular food and increase the amount every day until it is all the new food over about a two-week period. Don't hesitate to ask, though, if you have any questions.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120391
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks ...will do. I had to order it on line...in the meantime I'm going to hope I can find it SOMEWHERE close enough so can buy it... I would imagine ordering it on line...for a entire year will get to be VERY EXPENSIVE FOR ME.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Something else you might want to think about...

I mix four brands of dog food together (O&M, Natural Balance, IVD Dental and Paul Newman's Organic) and store it in an air tight container. I feed the four brands because what if one brand should lack in a certain vitamin or necessary ingredient, then hopefully one of the other three will have it.

It is a bit of an initial expense to buy the foods, but most of them come in a variety of sizes so you will run out at different times, thus reducing your costs. 

Also, by feeding premium foods, studies have proven that it is cheaper in the long run because you have to feed less food. 

Many of the foods claim that you will see a difference in the dog's coat, appearance, etc. I can't say that I see a difference in Toby's coat because he has pretty much been on the food since I had him, however, Wally (our beagle) is another story. I switched him to this diet around the time we got Toby and his shedding has greatly been reduced and there is a much nicer shine to his coat. So I can say that it has helped Wally.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 16 2005, 07:15 PM
> *I would imagine ordering it on line...for a entire year will get to be VERY EXPENSIVE FOR ME.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The initial cost may be a bit expensive, but if you are only feeding one small dog, the bag will probably last a very long time. I had a bag of O&M (8 lbs) and it lasted over 6 months. Of course I was also mixing it with the other foods.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Nov 16 2005, 09:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The initial cost may be a bit expensive, but if you are only feeding one small dog, the bag will probably last a very long time. I had a bag of O&M (8 lbs) and it lasted over 6 months. Of course I was also mixing it with the other foods.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120406
[/B][/QUOTE]


True...the first bag of Puppy Chow I bought was the day before I picked her up from the airport which was Sept. 28th. I JUST finished that bag today...and unfourtnatley I have to open the new Purina Puppy Chow bag and give her that until I get the Innova.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use Chicken Soup for the pet Lover's Soul...
You can go here and find a retailer close to you. It is a decent quality food at a lower price than some.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 16 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Thanks ...will do.  I had to order it on line...in the meantime I'm going to hope I can find it  SOMEWHERE close enough so can buy it... I would imagine ordering it on line...for a entire year will get to be VERY EXPENSIVE FOR ME.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It shouldn't be terribly expensive. K & C only get 1/2 cup per day of their food. It lasts quite a long time. 

I went to Innova's site and there are 20 stores in Brooklyn that sell it! Here is the link: Stores in Brooklyn that Sell Innova


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 16 2005, 09:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be terribly expensive. K & C only get 1/2 cup per day of their food. It lasts quite a long time. 

I went to Innova's site and there are 20 stores in Brooklyn that sell it! Here is the link: Stores in Brooklyn that Sell Innova
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120416
[/B][/QUOTE]


THANK YOU!!! YOU HAVE BEEN VERY HELPFUL TO ME!!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

** Corn isn't easily digested by dogs. I stay away from corn product.

I took mine off of Cesar's because it was ALL by product.

I am still using the Eukenuba for small breed pups (20lb bag left) BUT, I am now mixing it with half NUTRO - Ultra holistic puppy food (no by product or corn)
http://www.ultraholistic.com/puppy.shtml

Found in PetSmart.

Also I am still mixing in some Authority puppy food which contains no by product.

Eventually, it will be all dry food.

You want the best food for your pup now that he is growing. First year is most important.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had the girls on Innova for a long time they really liked it. I stopped feeding it to them when i started doing home cooked meals. I'm now feeding home cooked meals and a all stage premium dog food (Nature's Variety Canine Dry Kibble) They love it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think every pet owner should read this article from the Animal Protection Institute:

http://www.satyamag.com/jan04/api.html

Here is an excellent tool for comparing pet foods:

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=comp-wiz


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

IF you find a food your puppy likes, then you can buy the bigger bag and put it in the freezer.


----------

